# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Для "Чайников" - Ulead VideoStudio

## Kliakca

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане. Долго не решалась создать эту тему из-за отсутствия свободного времени. Но многочисленные просьбы форумчан рассказать, как и чем я делаю свои работы, и какая програмка подойдёт для "чайников", что бы было всё легко и просто в обучении, заставили меня пойти на этот шаг. Я не смогу объяснить вам всё и сразу, буду пояснять и показывать поэтапно, при наличии свободной минутки. Наберитесь терпения. Я использую много редакторов для своей работы, но вам расскажу о самом простом и в тоже время качественном редакторе в котором вы вполне сможете делать домашнее видео в хорошем качестве. Сразу хочу попросить вас не обращать внимание на мои орфографические ошибки, у меня проблемма правописания в этом языке, но я стараюсь и совершенствуюсь.

Ну, что, начнём с чистого листа? И не пугайтесь, всё гораздо проще, чем вам может показаться на первый взгляд.

[IMG]http://*********net/133073.jpg[/IMG]
Ulead VideoStudio — Удобный и легкий в освоении видеоредактор а точнее пакет программ для эффективной работы с видеоматериалом в домашних условиях. Программа позволяет быстро записать видео во всех основных форматах, смонтировать сложное видео с использованием спецэффектов, добавить в проект музыкальные файлы или звуковые дорожки с аудиоCD и т.д. и т.п.  Версия Plus поддерживает новейшие технологии, включая возможность записывать диски в формате HD DVD (проигрывать их можно входящим в дистрибутив плеером InterVideo WinDVD), конвертирование HD-видео в файлы меньшего размера, добавление одновременно до шести эффектов «картинка в картинке», использование Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround Sound и многое другое.  В Ulead VideoStudio Plus имеется большое количество предустановок, множество шаблонов и эффектов, прямое копирование видео с камеры на DVD, поддерживается преобразование видео в форматы, которые можно загружать на мобильные устройства — Apple iPod, Sony PSP, смартфоны.
Благодаря функции DV-to-DVD Wizard пользователи получают возможность быстрой и конвертации DV-материалов с видеокамеры на DVD. Пакет VideoStudio обладает всей необходимой функциональностью для создания DVD-дисков и позволяет при помощи всего лишь нескольких кликов мыши получать как обычные DVD, так и HD DVD с мультимедийными меню. Более опытным пользователям программа предоставляет гибкие возможности для создания богатых и насыщенных меню, в том числе технологию Corel SmartScene, с помощью которой можно создавать в полном смысле слова интерактивные DVD-меню.

С помощью помощника Movie Wizard пользователи могут создавать собственные заставки. Впоследствии же, можно передавать свои видеоролики на смартфоны и ряд других мобильных устройста. Пользователи версии VideoStudio Plus могут экспортировать видео для работы с Apple iPod, Sony PSP, YouTube и телефоны Nokia.

Для экономии времени как новичков в деле видео монтажа, так и продвинутых пользователей пакет VideoStudio оснащен фильтрами Anti-shake и Enhance Lighting. Используя новые алгоритмы для коррекции изображения, новая функция Auto Colour & Tone позволяет автоматически скорректировать цвет и тон видео, записанного при недостаточном освещении или с неудачным балансом белого. Кроме того, в новой версии появился фильтр DeBlock Filter, позволяющий устранить артефакты сжатия, например, характерные для файлов, скачанных из сети Интернет. Новый фильтр DeSnow Filter снижает уровень шумов в видео, оцифрованном с аналоговых источников, в частности, с кассет VHS.

Программный пакет Ulead VideoStudio 11.5 Plus включает в себя инструменты Overlay Video Tools, позволяющие одновременно реализовывать эффект прозрачности и маску или разделение по цветовому тону, а также обрезать полученное видео для устранения нежелательных элементов. В версии Plus доступна функция Expanded Timeline, с помощью которой пользователи, работающие более чем с одним слоем.

Помимо стандартных функций, в пакете Ulead VideoStudio 11 Plus реализовано полнофункциональное решение для работы с HD DVD. Теперь пользователи могут импортировать видео высокого разрешения с дисковых накопителей или с AVCHD видеокамер и редактировать его в режиме реального времени без промежуточных этапов и без использования высокопроизводительных систем. Благодаря технологии Corel PureHD редактирование видео высокого разрешения не отличается от редактирования обычного DV-видео на компьютерах среднего уровня. Для быстрого и простого создания HD-видео в новом пакете реализован усовершенствованный помощник Movie Wizard, с помощью которого можно захватывать, редактировать и выводить HD фильмы в полном разрешении и с объемным звучанием Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround Sound. Кроме того, в комплекте с VideoStudio 11.5 Plus поставляется плеер InterVideo WinDVD 8 Silver — первый универсальный плеер, сертифицированный для работы с AVCHD.

Не совсем всё поняли? В таком случае скачайте бесплатную версию VideoStudio 11.5 Plus в интернете и установите её на свой комьютер.
Хочу ещё сразу посоветовать скачать и установить QuickTime любой версии. С её помощью мы сможем загружать в студию футажи, которые обычно выкладываются в интернете в формате mov и использовать при наложении в своих работах.

Надеюсь, что Игорь поможет с ответами на вопросы в моё отсутствие.


*(ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ СЛЕДУЕТ)*

----------

Наталія98 (20.06.2020)

----------


## Kliakca

*Если вы уже скачали или у вас была эта програмка, то после её инсталяции(установки) должно появиться вот такое окно при нажатии на ярлык.*

[IMG]http://*********net/178156.jpg[/IMG]

*В этом окне мы выбираем, какой размер экрана вы хотели бы получить. Я обычно всё стараюсь делать в 16:9. Ставим галочку и выбираем VideoStudio Редактор. У вас должет открыться сам редактор для создания фильмов, клипов, роликов, слайд-шоу или что вы захотите создать.*

[IMG]http://*********net/163820.jpg[/IMG]

*Давайте начнём первое знакомство с самого простого, с создания слайд-шоу из ваших фотографий.
Для начала мы создадим папочку "Фото-фильм" и сложим в неё все фотографии, которые мы бы хотели запечатлеть в нашей работе. Можно брать фотографии любых размеров, хоть маленькие, хоть большие. Тяжелее будет работать с вертикальными фотографиями. Если их оставлять в таком виде, то экран не будет заполнен полностью и по бокам будут отражаться пустые полосы, которые ухудшают общее впечатление от просмотра. Советую вырезать из них нужные места и сделать горизонтальные, потому, что не все фотографии можно будет растянуть на экран редактора.*

*Для примера:
Было...*

[IMG]http://*********net/154592.jpg[/IMG]

*Стало...*

[IMG]http://*********net/153568.jpg[/IMG]

*Скопировали все нужные фотографии в папочку? Теперь нам нужно их поместить в редактор.
Для этого мы открываем редактор, в окне выбераем "Image" и нажимаем на нарисованную папочку.* 

[IMG]http://*********net/179170.jpg[/IMG]

*В открывшемся окне указываем приготовленную папку с фотографиями. Если вы всё сделали правильно, то они откроются на странице редактора.*

[IMG]http://*********net/164837.jpg[/IMG]

*(ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ СЛЕДУЕТ)*

----------


## Kliakca

*Ну,что же... Давайте продолжим?
Мы установили редактор и загрузили подготовленные фотографии.
Теперь посмотрим и ознакомимся с чем придётся работать и какими способностями обладает редактор.  Вот оснавной набор опций от простой загрузки из папки, копирования с видеокамеры, до создания фидеофайла, футажа или записи на диск готового фильма.*

[IMG]http://*********net/131616.jpg[/IMG]

*Мы сможем накладывать и редактировать звук под наше желание.*

[IMG]http://*********net/195106.jpg[/IMG]

*Регулировать цветностью, освещением, имитировать погоду и её сезоны.*

[IMG]http://*********net/162338.jpg[/IMG]

*Имитировать перемещение в заданной траектории наших работ, крутить их, создавать проявление и исчезание, делать картинку в картинке и помещать изображение на фоне, подложке, с применением Хромокея.*

[IMG]http://*********net/178725.jpg[/IMG]

*Вставлять между кадрами переходы на разные стили и делать сюжет приятный взгляду.*

[IMG]http://*********net/132645.jpg[/IMG]

*Применять в футажах разнообразные фильтра, маски, декорации, анимацию.*

[IMG]http://*********net/168484.jpg[/IMG]

*Накладывать анимационные заголовки и надписи.*

[IMG]http://*********net/179751.jpg[/IMG]

*Изменять скорость, как футажей, так и полностью всей проделанной работы.*

[IMG]http://*********net/156199.jpg[/IMG]

*После чего мы всё это сохраним в виде файла на компьютере.*

[IMG]http://*********net/144935.jpg[/IMG]

*или сразу создать и записать на диск с применением собственного меню.*

[IMG]http://*********net/159270.jpg[/IMG]

*И это только малая часть с которой нам предстоит познакомиться и освоить.
Но будем делать всё медленно и по порядку, что бы легче было запомнить и применять свои знания на практике.*


*(ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ СЛЕДУЕТ)*

----------

krulena (18.07.2018)

----------


## Kliakca

*Теперь перейдём к практике и первым шагам по созданию слайд-шоу.
Если вы освоите работу с фотками, то вам будет легче потом работать с видеоматериалом и вставлять видеофутажи вместо них.

Шаг 1.
Давайте теперь переташим наши фотографии на полосу редактирования.*

[IMG]http://*********net/185908m.jpg[/IMG]

*Если мы сохраним теперь в таком виде в видео файл, то у нас фотографии будут тупо менять одна другую. Но мы можем встаить видеопереходы между фотографиями и вставить их двумя способами.
Первый способ, это вставить их автоматически, но у них будет отсутствовать тематика стиля. Переходы установятся из разных стилей хаотически.*

[IMG]http://*********net/174647m.jpg[/IMG]

*Переходы будут размещаться между фотографиями.*

[IMG]http://*********net/149087m.jpg[/IMG]

*Мы можем задать какой то определённый стиль переходов, выбрав его из огромного набора в редакторе.*

[IMG]http://*********net/154167m.jpg[/IMG]

*Если вы что-то сделали не так, то всегда можно откатить назад последнее действие.*

[IMG]http://*********net/146998m.jpg[/IMG]

*В принципе можно было бы сохранить в таком виде и смотреть, но надо учитывать, что при наложении переходов временная длина отображения фотографии уменьшается и они будут прокручиваться слишком быстро. Что мы делает для нужного нам промежутка показа по времени?
Мы нажимаем на вторую вкладку и наш проект открывается в окне редактирования с множеством дорожек.*

[IMG]http://*********net/174665m.jpg[/IMG]

*Мы видим наши фотографии на первой дорожке. Это основная дорожка и на ней все файлы приклеиваются друг к другу, как бы вы не пытались их передвинуть. Последняя всегда будет приклеиваться к уже вставленным файлам. Эту дорожку обычно используют для основного фильма или фона, на который накладываются фотографии, картинки, футажи, рамки и всё, что может дополнить наш сюжет, но давайте всё по порядку.Об наложении и других функциях мы поговорим позже, когда вы уже освоите хоть маленько функции редактирования.
На других дорожках, в отличии от основной, можно будет переставлять и редактировать все файлы на наш вкус.
На картинке мы видим, что два перехода уже вставленны и они уменьшили размер просмотра. Что бы увеличить размер на 5-8 секунд, надо просто нажать(выделить) нужную фотографию и ухватив за кончик хвоста растянуть на нужное вам время. Если музыка будет медленная, то растягиваем на 8-10 секунд, а в местах быстрых переходов музыки можно установить 3-5 секунд. Поэксперементируйте и прокрутите на экране, как это всё будет выглядеть после сохранения.

Ну вот, с фотографиями мы уже маленько разобрались, теперь нам надо наложить музыку для приятного просмотра. Для этого загружаем нужную нам композицию точно так же, как мы загружали фотографии, но в верхнем окне выбираем Аudio. Теперь нам осталось вставить этот файл в нижнию полосу редактора, где уже вставлены фотографии. Ну вот вроде бы и всё, можно сохранять!
Но у нас музыкальный файл получился длиньше или короче, чем слайд-шоу.
Теперь нам надо сровнять все файлы и сделать музыку в начале нарастающей, а в конце затихающей.

Но у меня опять нет времени закончить урок.*

*(ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ СЛЕДУЕТ)*

----------

krulena (18.07.2018), Леся Тавр (16.09.2017)

----------


## Mazaykina

Настюшка! Спасибо большое!!! Для многих пользователей твоя темка- это спасательный круг.  :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

*(ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ УРОКА 1)

Давайте закончим первый вариант урока по созданию слайд-шоую.
Мы вставили звуковой файл в нижнию звуковую дорожку и нам надо его обрезать по размеру видео.
Для этого мы подводим мышку к окончанию видео и нажимаем на ножницы. 
*
[IMG]http://*********net/261622m.jpg[/IMG]

*Если у вас инструмент (ножницы) не активировался, то ткните мышкой в звуковой файл и опять подведите мышкой к окончанию видео и обрежте. Осталось только удалить лишнюю часть музыки.(Когда, в дальнейшем, вы будете использовать много дорожек и файлов, то для обрезки нужного файла вам надо будет активировать мышкой именно его, что бы на других файлах было меньше порезов.)*

[IMG]http://*********net/234998m.jpg[/IMG]

*Теперь давайте закончим работу со звуком. Для этого нам надо нажать на третью вкладку, где нарисован динамик и аудио файл у нас станет прозрачным. Теперь мы видим кривую импульсов звука и редакционную полосу.*

[IMG]http://*********net/219638m.jpg[/IMG]

*Сделать нарастание звука и затухание очень просто. Для этого мышкой мы косаемся полосы, отступив от начала 3-5 секунд и оставляем фиксированную точку. Подводим мышку к самому началу и при появлении руки, опускаем край полосы до минимума.* 

[IMG]http://*********net/261384.jpg[/IMG]

*Точно так же делаем с окончанием звукового файла.*

[IMG]http://*********net/197896.jpg[/IMG]

*Ну вот, осталось только сохранить и самый простой способ создания слайд-шоу мы сделали.*

[IMG]http://*********net/199947m.jpg[/IMG]

*После сохранения готовая работа будет у вас отражаться в редакторе. Не спешите её удалять, она нам может понадобиться для дальнейшего урока.*

[IMG]http://*********net/259338m.jpg[/IMG]

*Думаю, что для первого раза и знакомства с програмкой вполне достаточно.
Дальше мы будем делать тоже самое, но усложняя и украшая свою работу.
Делая её более интересной, на движущихся фонах, меняющую свою троекторию и так далее.
Чем дальше, тем будет интересней!!!*




> Настюшка! Спасибо большое!!! Для многих пользователей твоя темка- это спасательный круг.


*Спасибо, т.Марина. 
Я надеюсь, что не зря убью драгоценное время и мои уроки пойдут на помощь форумчанам.*

----------

krulena (18.07.2018)

----------


## АннаМария

Настя, спасибо большое! Как раз мне нужно было разобраться с этой программкой! А тут все разжевали и в рот положили! Спасибо!

----------


## olgaring

Настя , уже много лет пользуюсь программой ( начинала с 9). Кажется , что знаю её как родную , но тем неменее с интересом читаю твои уроки . Молодец! Очень доступно объясняешь . Спасибо! :006:

----------


## Kliakca

*olgaring*,*АннаМария*, спасибо за интерес и поддержку, хотя я ждала вопросов:- А почему у меня не все фотографии на весь экран и по краям чёрный фон?
Отвечу без вопроса. У нас были разного размера фотографии, соответственно и результат получился такой. Но это был только ознакомительный урок принципа работы в редакторе.
Можно конечно довести получившееся до ума вставив во вторую дорожку и растянув на весь экран или вставить в первую дорожку, а на второй наложить рамочку и так далее. Вариантов много и все они интересны по отдельности. Если захотите поэксперементировать, то я с радостью уделю этому ещё несколько уроков. 
А сейчас я вам расскажу новый урок, в котором мы не будем использовать переходы програмки, а создадим другой проект из фотографий на фоне.

УРОК № 2

Что бы выполнить этот урок нам надо создать собственные футажи из каждой фотографии и скачать в интернете красивую картинку, на фоне которой у нас будут отражаться фотографии.
Я взяла фоновую картинку воздушных шаров, который очень подходит, как для проекта, так и для форума.
1) Создаём футаж из фотографии.
У нас уже есть папочка с фотографиями от первого урока, с ней мы и будем работать.
Загружаем фотографии из папки в редактор (если вы их удаляли), возьмём первую фотографию и вставим её (внимание) во вторую полосу. Подводим мышку к краю фотографии и когда появится двойная стрелка, то хватаем за кончик фотографии и растягиваем до края плеера. 

[IMG]http://*********net/239706m.jpg[/IMG]

Точно так же растягиваем в другую сторону, что бы экран был заполнен полностью.

[IMG]http://*********net/227418m.jpg[/IMG]

Теперь нажмите во второй дорожке на заготовку и ухватив за край растяните на 5-7 секунд.

[IMG]http://*********net/213082m.jpg[/IMG]

Сохраните эту заготовку в отдельную папочку и поставьте цифру 1.
Удалите с 2 дорожки фотографию и вставьте в неё следующую. Проделайте ту же операцию со всеми подготовленными фотографиями. 
Перед сохранением заготовок попробуйте поиграть с цветностью и освещением.
Подберите для себя оптимальный вариант.

[IMG]http://*********net/214109m.jpg[/IMG]

Если вы создали из всех фотографий футажи, то давайте приступим к созданию нашего ролика.
Возьмите фоновую картинку и вставьте её в первую дорожку. Теперь растяните за правый край подальше. Лишнее мы отрежем по окончанию создания ролика.

[IMG]http://*********net/218205m.jpg[/IMG]

Вставьте все приготовленные футажи из фотографий во вторую дорожку. В плеере можно каждому футажу затать свой размер или оставить так, как есть. 

[IMG]http://*********net/251999m.jpg[/IMG]

Теперь нам надо задать двидение каждому футажу по очереди. Для этого надо поработать в закладке "Атрибуты".

[IMG]http://*********net/214111.jpg[/IMG]

В первом квадратике мы задаём с какой стороны у нас прилетит фотография.
Во втором квадратике выбираем куда улетит фотография или выбрав центр, оставляем её по центру. Если мы оставляем по центру, то хорошо подайдёт кнопочка изчезания или растворения. Появление и растворение у нас под цифрой 4. Под цифрой три расположено кручение футажа.
Поэксперементируйте с каждой фотографией в отдельности и подберите очерёдность изменения движения на ваш вкус.
Когда вы весь сюжет прокрутите в плеере и вас будет устраивать, то не забудьте про лишний размер фона. Его можно обрезать по размеру или ухватив за хвост уменьшить до нужного размера.
Осталось вставить музыку и сохранить.

У меня получился вот такой ролик на скорую руку. 
Интересно было бы посмотреть на то, что получиться у вас и не стесняйтесь задавать вопросы.

----------

Юрий Финк (17.08.2017)

----------


## olgaring

С удовольствием показала бы свои работы , но проблема в том , что чтобы закачать видео в интернет иногда уходит столько времени и нервов, что не хочется даже с этим связываться. Так что заранее извиняюсь за пассивность .

----------


## olgaring

Настя , а для чего ты делаешь заготовки и сохраняешь их ? Ведь гораздо проще сразу работать и оставлять их на 2 шпуре ( дорожке)

----------


## Kliakca

> Настя , а для чего ты делаешь заготовки и сохраняешь их ? Ведь гораздо проще сразу работать и оставлять их на 2 шпуре ( дорожке)


*olgaring, я делаю свои работы за один заход. Мне эта програмка больше напоминает разукрашку для маленьких детишек, хотя свои первые шаги делала именно в этой програмке и она была самая лёгкая в освоении. Сейчас я использую более профессиональные редакторы и монтажные столы, но речь необомне...
У многих пользователей ещё остались старенькие платформы и програмки вышибают все созданные труды. Да и в уроках надо привить пользователям способы и методы редактирования, удаления и сохранения. Чем чаще они будут это делать, тем быстрее запомнят функции редактора. Для других уроков могут пригодиться созданные футажи, ведь из готового проекта потом уже не вытащить и приходится создавать по новой. А использовать собственные футажи в своих работах всегда приятней, чем мусором из интернета, на который предьявляют права авторы и которые встречаются почти во всех работах начинающих.

Давайте забежим маленько вперёд и попробуем поработать паралельно с видео.
Сегодня я хочу показать, как быстро и легко можно создать простенький клип изпользуя Ulead VideoStudio 11 и узнаем ещё несколько новых для вас кнопочек с которыми вам придёться работать  в дальнейших своих работах.
На форуме много творческих людей которые обучают своих питомцев и устраивают показательные выступления и отчёты своих трудов. Все они любят снимать происходящее на камеру, но не всегда  эти записи бывают достойны к просмотру и вниманию окружающих.

Для урока я взяла три дубля одной новенькой песни...*







*...и теперь нам предстоит их изрезать, измельчить, порубить на мелкие-мелкие части, что бы получить разноплановый, красивый клип.*

*(ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ СЛЕДУЕТ)*

----------


## olgaring

Достойный ответ . Спасибо! У меня вопрос. А с помощью Corel Ulead можно вырезать объекты как в фотошопе? Ну ,например, человеческую фигуру из фотографии можно как-то вырезать ? И ещё , в профессиональных студиях переход от одного кадра к другому более мягче что ли , в Улеаде резкий. Существует ли здесь функция ( кроме переходов )?

----------


## LINSLI

Настя, спасибо! С нетерпением жду продолжения...очень интересно...открываю для себя что-то новое.

----------


## Kliakca

> С нетерпением жду продолжения...очень интересно...открываю для себя что-то новое.


*LINSLI*, *Спасибо,что заглянул. Чем успею, тем и поделюсь с удовольствием.*

=====================================================================




> А с помощью Corel Ulead


*Виста-98 ? 
Круто!!!
Это отчепятка или проверка на вшивость?
Сorel VideoStudio, это не Ulead VideoStudio, а её прототип и соответственно имеет значительное отличие, как в плагинах, так и в привязках Adorage Magic, Vitascene, Burger и других возможностей. Все студии имеют одно предназначение, создавать видео! 
В Сorel VideoStudio можно фильтры наложить и на титры,и применять фильтр автоскетч. В ней ненужно мучиться с прорисовкой видео,применяешь его и студия сама делает это.
Но если вы заметили, то мы здесь проводим уроки по Ulead VideoStudio, а не по Сorel.
Если мне понадобиться создать что-то поинтересней, то я не стану возиться с Adorage или Burger, а лучше воспользуюсь Adobe After Effects.*




> И ещё , в профессиональных студиях переход от одного кадра к другому более мягче что ли , в Улеаде резкий. Существует ли здесь функция ( кроме переходов )?


*olgaring, после ваших вопросов начинаю очень сильно сомневаться, что:*



> много лет пользуюсь программой ( начинала с 9). Кажется , что знаю её как родную


 :Vah: 



> С удовольствием показала бы свои работы , но проблема в том , что


*Почему-то сразу вспомнился любимчик форума Лёвушка и его трактовка:
-"Покажи, докажи или непонти!"
Когда я начинала своё знакомство с интернетом, то ещё небыло всех этих новейших технологий и скоростей. Был обычный шнурок, для закачки картинок в телефон и простенький "Samsung X-100".
Используя его, как GPRS модем, перелопачивала всю помойку интерната, в поисках интересной информации, скачивала и выкладывала огромное количество файлов. После WAP это было круто!
Сейчас, когда придумали тарелки, спутники, волокно и другие средства соединения, смешно читать такие формулировки. Можно жить даже в глухой деревне, юрте, чуме, ауле, на дрейфующей льдине и отправлять любые файлы. Достаточно дойти до любого сотового оператора, купить GPRS или 3G модем (размером с флешку) и воткнуть его в .............хотя бы в первый Пентиум. Особенно смешно это читать от Европейских жителей. Всё же не Попуа-Новая Гвинея, где в место эллектричества всё ещё используют лучину.Но не смотря на всё выше перечисленное, я отвечу и покажу в следующих уроках. А пока нам предстоит закончить начатый урок.

И так, у нас есть три дубля одной песни, но снятые на разных сценах. Этого вполне хватит для создания домашнего, быстрого клиппа. Давайте загрузим их в редактор и приступим к созданию.
Загружаем первый дубль в первую дорожку, второй во вторую и .... Мы видим, что дорожки закончились, но не пугайтесь. У нас их придостаточно и для большего количества дублей.
Нажимаем на "Менеджер дорожки наложения(Оверлей)" и добавляем ещё одну дорожку наложения.*

[IMG]http://*********net/256681m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/243369m.jpg[/IMG]

*Теперь у нас есть три дорожки с озвученными дублями. Что бы звуки не накладывались друг на друга мы их удалим. Нажимаем на первую дорожку и выключаем звук. Тоже самое проделываем с двумя оставшимися.* 

[IMG]http://*********net/223913m.jpg[/IMG]

*Но ведь клип не может остаться немым и нам надо его озвучить? Давайте возьмём ещё раз первый дубль и вставим его в звуковую дорожку.*

[IMG]http://*********net/228009m.jpg[/IMG]

*-Как же так? Это же видео?- Спросите вы.
Вот такой фокус, отвечу вам я. 
Помещая озвученное видео в звуковую дорожку будет отражаться только звук. Во многих других студиях вы бы не смогли проделать подобные фокусы и они бы стали ругаться о несовместимости файла. Но в нашей студии это приемлемо.
Собственно теперь мы можем приступить к портняжным работам. Нажимаем на вкладку звука и у нас проявляется кривая импульсов. Учитывая, что композиция быстрая, то можно было бы просто порезать с интервалом в 5 секунд и удалить лишние кусочки, но ведь мы не боимся трудностей и будем резать в такт музыки.  Что бы увидеть такты надо сдвинуть мышкой движок шкалы в правую сторону до конца. Теперь нам стали видны всплески на звуковой дорожке, вот по ним мы и будем резать.* 

[IMG]http://*********net/210601m.jpg[/IMG]
*
Но если резать на всех всплесках, то получится слишком быстрая смена кадров и смотреться будет не красиво. Возьмём интервал по 5 секунд, а на проигрышах по 15. Начало не трогаем, оставляем до первого вступления. 
Нажимаем на третий дубль, что бы активировать ножницы и что бы они не порезали нам звуковую дорожку вместо видео. Нажимаем инструмент (ножницы) и режем третий дубль, теперь нажимаем соответственно второй дубль, что бы все были порезаны на одном месте и переходим к следующему отмеренному такту.*

[IMG]http://*********net/219816m.jpg[/IMG]

*(ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ СЛЕДУЕТ)*

----------

Юрий Финк (27.07.2017)

----------


## olgaring

Настя, прошу прощения за то, что вызвала у Вас раздражение. Я лишь хочу научиться тому , чего не умею. Если бы я этого не хотела , я бы не задавала Вам своих " идиотских " вопросов. Если Вы заметили , то я так и написала , что мне КАЖЕТСЯ , что студию знаю как родную, а не ЗНАЮ её досканально. Изучала её и изучаю до сих пор методом тыка. А насчёт Corel Ulead Videostudio 11 , я наверное что-то не понимаю , но именно эту студию Вы пытаетесь разложить по полочкам в этой теме . Разве не так? Насколько я знаю, Corel перекупил Ulead , именно поэтому теперь это Corel Ulead.... Если я не права, извиняюсь. Обещаю больше не появляться в Вашей теме.

----------


## Kliakca

> Настя, прошу прощения за то, что вызвала у Вас раздражение.


olgaring, а кто вам сказал, что вы вызвали у меня раздражение? Вот ещё, глупость. Вы скорее вызвали у меня неудержимую улыбку.



> А насчёт Corel Ulead Videostudio 11 , я наверное что-то не понимаю , но именно эту студию Вы пытаетесь разложить по полочкам в этой теме . Разве не так? Насколько я знаю, Corel перекупил Ulead , именно поэтому теперь это Corel Ulead.... Если я не права, извиняюсь.


Так, да не совсем так. 
Если правильно говорить, то получается Corel Corporation - Ulead VideoStudio 11.
Corel-это корпорация, а Ulead VideoStudio- это пакет, который существовал до версии11.5 Plus и последняя версия программного обеспечения была выпущена 26 января 2010 года.
Если к автомобилю прикрепить на дно турбину, то это уже будет катер на воздушной подушке, а если на крышу, то вертолёт.
Corel Corporation напичкали эту оболочку новыми возможностями, после чего она стала VideoStudio Pro - Corel, VideoStudio Pro X1 - Corel, VideoStudio Pro X2 - Corel, VideoStudio Pro X3 - Corel. Теперь VideoStudio Pro X3 включает DVD Factory Pro и DVD MovieFactory 7 SE. Для создания и записи интегрированных дисков DVD и Blu-ray в вашем распоряжении имеются как простые, так и более совершенные и надежные средства!
olgaring, покажите мне в 11 версии шаблоны RevoStock студийного качества или создание и запись дисков Blu-ray? Вы таких опций не найдёте, можно не искать, как и других новшеств.



> Обещаю больше не появляться в Вашей теме.


А эта фраза лишь подтверждает моё подозрение по поводу выссказывания от Лёвушки.
Зря вы так отреогировали, просто я люблю рассуждать вслух.
Если вы действительно начинали с 9 версии, то я неповерю, что за столько лет не выложили ни одного видео в интернет и не можете прикрепить ссылку к посту.
Но это ваше право и настаивать я не буду.

----------


## Kliakca

*(ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ УРОКА)
Что бы вам было легче работать и лучше видеть, то нажмите вот на эту кнопочку.*

[IMG]http://*********net/200240m.jpg[/IMG]

*Я маленько заужу шкалу дорожек, что бы вам было лучше видно, что у вас должно получиться.*

[IMG]http://*********net/224821m.jpg[/IMG]

*Когда вы порежете все три дорожки, то тоже сдвиньте в левую сторону шкалу. Так нам будет легче видеть порядок удаления лишних кусочков.*

[IMG]http://*********net/252468m.jpg[/IMG]

*Теперь мы удалим в шахматном порядке всё лишнее и получим вот такой рисунок.*

[IMG]http://*********net/230964m.jpg[/IMG]

*Теперь давайте сохраним этот готовый клип, но не удаляйте с дорожек файлы. Сохранили?
А теперь давайте научимся делать чуть меньше размером и удалим в первой дорожке лишние файлы заменив их из 2 и 3 дорожки. Когда вы будете удалять из первой дорожки,то следующий за ним файл будет приклеиваться на его место.* 

[IMG]http://*********net/229942m.jpg[/IMG]

*Но не пугайтесь, а по очереди вставляйте в разрез кусочек из другой дорожки и у вас получится видео одной строкой.*

[IMG]http://*********net/206390m.jpg[/IMG]

*И ещё одна не маловажная функция. При сохранении нажимайте на кнопочку (Разрешить редактирование ряби)*

[IMG]http://*********net/214601m.jpg[/IMG]

*Теперь сохраняем окончательно и удаляем всё с дорожек.
При создании видео на медленную композицию немного другой принцип и красивей возможности.
Если будет время, то постараюсь показать и научить.*

*PS:Примерно вот в таком виде у вас должен получиться клип.*

----------


## Kliakca

Пока мы тут учились, а он уже попал в десятку лидеров!
Вот такие истории бывают в жизни...

----------


## overload

> Достойный ответ . Спасибо! У меня вопрос. А с помощью Corel Ulead можно вырезать объекты как в фотошопе? Ну ,например, человеческую фигуру из фотографии можно как-то вырезать ? И ещё , в профессиональных студиях переход от одного кадра к другому более мягче что ли , в Улеаде резкий. Существует ли здесь функция ( кроме переходов )?


 Нет. Такая фишка называется хромакей. И делается весьма тщательно и вдумчиво.
Ну, в Улитьке я не знаю - есть ли такая фича... наверное, есть.
А вот по второму вопросу - я не понял...Что значит - более мягкий переход? Вы не могли бы показать пример?

----------


## Kliakca

> Нет. Такая фишка называется хромакей. И делается весьма тщательно и вдумчиво.
> Ну, в Улитьке я не знаю - есть ли такая фича... наверное, есть.


Спасибо, Игорь, что нашлось время на ответы. У меня тоже появилось маленько времени и я помогу с ответом. Хоть я уже показывала это в другой теме, но повторюсь, в кратце.



> У меня вопрос. А с помощью Corel Ulead можно вырезать объекты как в фотошопе? Ну ,например, человеческую фигуру из фотографии можно как-то вырезать ?


Я бы ответила и ДА, и НЕТ !!!
Что мы делаем в фотошопе? Выделяем и переносим или создаём обтравочную маску и удаляем фон. Примерто тоже самое мы делаем в редакторе. Только вместо обтравочной маски надо снимать видео на зелёном или синем фоне. 





В первую дорожку ставим любой сюжет, на ваш вкус, а во вторую дорожку вставляем картинку или видео на "зелёнке" или "синьке". Теперь активируем его мышкой и заходим в Атрибуты и выбираем Маска и ХромаКей.

[IMG]http://*********org/915472m.jpg[/IMG]

Ставим галочку в опциях наложения,

[IMG]http://*********org/878608m.jpg[/IMG]

Выбераем пипетку и указываем на удаление зелёного фона.

[IMG]http://*********org/865296m.jpg[/IMG]

Почему именно эти цвета? В человеке нет этих цветов, если не считать цвета глаз. Снятое, на этих фонах, видео или созданное в фотошопе фото, очень легко редактируется в редакторе и накладывается на любой фон.
Второй вариант, смешать первую и вторую дорожку на половину. Сделать их более мягкими.
При этом не обязательно ставить галочку в опциях наложения. Просто сместите движок на половину и посмотрите результат. 

[IMG]http://*********org/915475m.jpg[/IMG]

А вообще больше эксперементируйте.
Можно вытворять с ними что угодно!








> в профессиональных студиях переход от одного кадра к другому более мягче что ли , в Улеаде резкий. Существует ли здесь функция ( кроме переходов )?


Как будут отображаться переходы (встроенные или созданные вами) в проекте, зависит только от вас! Как постараетесь, сколько любви вложите в свою работу, так и будет смотреться.
Можно не использовать встроенные переходы програмки, это я только показала для начинающих возможность быстрого создания. Я очень редко использую только один переход из програмки, а так создаю их сама, по смыслу и направлению движения. Движение и порядок смены кадра имеет очень большёе значение. Если вы правильно расставите фрагменты и они будут соблюдены в порядковом движении, то видео будет смотреться, а если склеить хаотично и не обдуманно, то и смотреться будет тяп-ляп.
Вот один из быстрых способов создания своих переходов, которые чаще всего встречаются во всех фильмах, клипах, роликах и т.д.
Вставьте на вторую дорожку вырезанный кусочек видео или фото, из которого вы хотите сделать переход. Расположите его таким образом, что бы место соединения двух кусочков из первой дорожки находились по центру будущего перехода и нажмите на две кнопки (Проявление) и (Растворение). Вот собственно, у вас и получился плавный переход сюжета.

[IMG]http://*********org/902189m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

Игорёша, я исчезну на неопределённое время, покурируй пожалуйста тут, если тебя это не озадачит.
Всем хорошего настроения и здоровья.

----------


## Сергиевская

Анастасия и Игорь!!! Спасибо Вам огромное за такой замечательный раздел!!! Очень кстати он пришелся. Скачала программу - очень интересно!!! Разбираюсь потихонечку. Фото-фильм уже получился!!! Ура!!! Теперь пробую с видео. Только вот видео представлено в двух папках: AUDIO_TS и VIDEO_TS. Через папку чего то не получается. Может подскажете, как в этом случае быть?
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/286045m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Сергиевская

Вот те раз - пока сочиняла вопрос - нашла ответ у Игоря!! Ребята - извиняйте - только учусь. Оказывается можно просто расширение .vob поменять на .mpg  и все работает! Супер здорово!!!

----------


## Kliakca

*Сергиевская*, спасибо. Пока времени нет. Может ещё вырку кусочек, но не обещаю в ближайшее время.

----------


## Kliakca

> Ребята - извиняйте - только учусь.


Для того и создавалась тема.



> можно просто расширение .vob поменять на .mpg  и все работает!


...или переконвертировать в любом конвертере. Хотя бы в Any_DVD_Converter_Portable_3.6.6.1_MultiLang.

----------


## Lotos Kay

Подскажите , пожалуйста!
Мне бы очень хотелось установить версию Ulead и освоить эту программу. Скачала из Интернета вроде как русскоязычную версию, но русский язык на моем компе она не дает, все идет иероглифами.

У меня большая-большая просьба к Автору темы и ко всем, кто может помочь и 10000 извинений за отнятое время: вдруг у Вас есть под рукой ссылка на Ulead , которую я могу скачать и которая будет работать в моем* Windows 7* и не будет в конфликте с другими программами, не могли бы Вы дать эту ссылку, чтобы я начала осваивать замечательные уроки Анастасии?

Вдруг есть ссылка на англ. версию, это тоже подойдет, главное, чтобы мой *Windows 7* не выделывался с ней,  а работал нормально.

----------


## PrinceAmur

ПОДСКАЖИТЕ , МОЖНО ЛИ ПЕРЕВЕРНУТЬ ОТСНЯТОЕ ВИДЕО? . СНИМАЛИ ПЕРЕВЕРНУВ КАМЕРУ

----------


## LINSLI

*PrinceAmur*, знаю что в Sony Vegas и в After Effects это возможно. Но мне кажется что и ulead videostudio тоже может.

----------


## overload

> ПОДСКАЖИТЕ , МОЖНО ЛИ ПЕРЕВЕРНУТЬ ОТСНЯТОЕ ВИДЕО? . СНИМАЛИ ПЕРЕВЕРНУВ КАМЕРУ


В редакторах обычно присутствует функция *Rotate*. Она позволяет перевернуть видео как хочешь.
Не знаю, как в других (я в Премьере работаю), но там она есть. И в АфтерЭффекте есть. В Пинакле это делается плагином *2D редактор*.
Наверное, нечто похожее есть и в иных монтажках.

----------


## Осипова Ирина

Помогите, пожалуйста! Разрезала мультфильм, теперь мне нужно убрать музыку и вставить другую.Это возможно? Первый раз работаю в программе, правда у меня 9 версия.

----------


## Kliakca

> теперь мне нужно убрать музыку и вставить другую.Это возможно?


Почитайте уроки на первой странице, там всё разжёванно и показанно до мелочей.

----------


## Kliakca

> ПОДСКАЖИТЕ , МОЖНО ЛИ ПЕРЕВЕРНУТЬ ОТСНЯТОЕ ВИДЕО? . СНИМАЛИ ПЕРЕВЕРНУВ КАМЕРУ


У меня нет такой проблемы, потому точно сказать не могу, а проверить в данный момент нет возможности.



> которая будет работать в моем Windows 7


*Lotos Kay*, с семёркой не связываюсь, она не в моём вкусе, да и програм мало для неё создали. может попозже вернусь на неё, а пока снесла.

----------


## Сергиевская

Настя, здравствуйте!!! Я к Вам опять с вопросом: сделала видеоролик (маленькую демо-версию свадьбы). Продолжительность ролика получилась - около 8 минут, а вот размер  в сохраненном формате .mpg составляет 1,40 GB. Как с помощью программы можно сжать этот ролик до меньших размеров? Пробовала переконвертировать в формат .flv - теряется качество, а размер становится - 75 MB. Подскажите, пожалуйста, может быть я что-то неправильно сохраняю?

----------


## overload

*Сергиевская*,
MPEG бывает разным. Основные его настройки - это битрейт и размер кадра.
Вы его хотите в Интернет выложить? Тогда в MPEG кодировать лучше не нужно, достаточно формата *WMV*. Ставим размер картинки 720х576 (если снимали в широком экране - то надо это отметить), скорость передачи данных можно ввести вручную, для Инета достаточно будет 1024.
Почему *720х576*? Можно меньше? Можно. Только дело вот в чём. Ютуб позволяет закачивать и просматривать Ваше видео в повышенном качестве, однако эта фича работает лишь тогда, когда размер кадра не менее этих цыфирек. А демка имхо должна быть всё же максимально смотрибельной.
Можно сохранить и в MPEG, поиграться с настройками. У большинства монтажек есть предустановки, заранее смастерённые - например, "MPEG для PAL DVD". В таком формате 8 минут никак не будут такого большого размера. У разных программ почему-то разный стандарт для видео-DVD, но в среднем это 720х576 при битрейте 7000.
Уменьшить размер файла можно, применив при кодировании так называемый *переменный битрейт*. Он обозначается сокращением *VBR* (Variable Bitrate, в отличии от постоянного, Constant, битрейта, или *CBR*). Эти фишки обычно прячутся в свойствах выводимого видео, в настройках свойств вывода. Что даёт переменка? Если мы битрейт (скорость передачи данных) сделаем постоянным, то скорость потока будет, соответственно, постоянной. Везде одинаковой. И качество будет везде одинаковым. Но мы не всегда снимаем движущиеся объекты. Часто в нашей съёмке встречается нечто постоянное, где мало смены действий, мало движений, например, при съёмке какого-нибудь спектакля. В этом случае можно выбрать при кодировании переменный битрейт. Программа-кодировщик будет снижать битрейт в тех местах, где не требуется высокая скорость потока (например, там, где снимался неподвижный объект), а вот при интенсивном движении в кадре, быстром перемещении камеры скорость потока при кодировке будет увеличиваться. Минимальный и максимальный предел скорости потока, как правило, можно установить вручную. Я иногда ограничиваю его так: 3-5-7, где 3 - минимум, 7 - максимум, а 5 - средний. Главное, не забыть установить галочку *2 Pass* (или *2 прохода*) при вводе данных для кодирования. Кодироваться в этом случае будет дольше, но - качественнее. 
Этот приём нередко весьма существенно уменьшает размер файла, особенно если в кадре мало динамики.
А вот свои последнии ролики для Ютуба я уже года два как кодирую в WMV, и весьма выигрываю в размерах файла при незначительной (для Инета) потере качества.
Попробуйте.
Ну, а в FLV кодировать не стоит. Интернетные онлайн-ресурсы (Ютуб, Рутуб, ВидеоМайлРу) при закачке Вашего видео тоже перекодируют его, в тот же FLV - получается двойная перекодировка и ничего хорошего это, как правило, не несёт.

ЗЫ: 8 минут - 1.40 гигов... Вы, часом, не в HD снимаете?  :Smile3:

----------


## Сергиевская

> ЗЫ: 8 минут - 1.40 гигов... Вы, часом, не в HD снимаете?


Игорь!!! Спасибо большое Вам за быстрый ответ! Если позволите-я попрошу у Вас еще несколько уточнений.
Дело в том, что мы сами то видео не снимаем. Мы - только ведущие и от видеооператоров нам достаются целые диски со свадьбами. А нам хотелось бы сделать маленький ролик. Так что мы даже и не знаем как они снимаются.
Я, следуя инструкциям вышеуказанным насобирала со свадеб различные кусочки, добавила переходы - и в итоге получилось видео продолжительностью около 8 минут. А вот при создании видео программа выдает вот такие виды:
[IMG]http://*********net/397209.jpg[/IMG]. 
Как же здесь разобраться?

----------


## overload

Попробуйте выбрать строчку *DVD\VCD\SVCD\MPEG*, в ней должны быть ручные настройки кодеков. А всё остальное - это шаблоны-пресеты, как правило с фиксированными настройками.
В строке *DVD\VCD\SVCD\MPEG* (эх, мне бы скриншотец бы увидеть, чего он там предлагает, а то я в Улитке-то не работаю...) надо выбрать MPEG-2 и попробовать смастерить файл MPEG-2 с битрейтом в 5000 и размером картинки  720х576.
А WMV он - странно - не предлагает вручную поднастроить...  :Tu: 
Ещё не знаю, что такое *MPEG-оптимизатор*... может, там чего подвинтить можно.

----------


## Сергиевская

> overload


Вот такое он выдает
[IMG]http://*********net/402328.jpg[/IMG]
Сейчас попробую сохранить в том формате, какой Вы подсказали.
А оптимизатор выглядит так:
[IMG]http://*********net/453530.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сергиевская

Сохранила в DVD\VCD\SVCD\MPEG - MPEG-2 и  размером картинки 720х576. Размер получился 335 MB

----------


## overload

Качество устраивает?
И ещё там есть слово "*Выбрать*". Может, там ручные настройки?

ЗЫ: а 335 мегов на 8 минут - для DVD это нормально.

----------


## Сергиевская

Попробуем еще с настройками. А Вам, Игорь, огромнейшее спасибо!!!

----------


## unlana

> Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане. Долго не решалась создать эту тему из-за отсутствия свободного времени. Но многочисленные просьбы форумчан рассказать, как и чем я делаю свои работы, и какая програмка подойдёт для "чайников", что бы было всё легко и просто в обучении, заставили меня пойти на этот шаг. Я не смогу объяснить вам всё и сразу, буду пояснять и показывать поэтапно, при наличии свободной минутки. Наберитесь терпения. Я использую много редакторов для своей работы, но вам расскажу о самом простом и в тоже время качественном редакторе в котором вы вполне сможете делать домашнее видео в хорошем качестве. 
> 
> 
> *(ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ СЛЕДУЕТ)*


Оргомное спасибо и низкий поклон!!!!!!! Так всё подробно и понятно! Я "великий чайник" благодаря вашим трудам смогла сделать то, за что вообще боялась браться!!!!!!!! Теперь буду творить !!!!!Спасибо!!!

----------


## Pirs-1

Здравствуйте  форумчане! Я "чайник" с нулевым стажем,поэтому прошу не судить строго мой вопрос, очень понравилась  *Ulead VideoStudio* скачал, установил, изучаю ,смотрю так же уроки от *Kliakca*,всё понятно, только не могу понять один момент, как  и какой эффект применить к изображению (фото),чтобы оно перемещалось слева направо, вверх или вниз и наоборот, приближалось и удалялось....,вобщем всё  как на демонстрационном видео *VO1* в программе,.... *где девушка за ноутом...*.Может конечно, я что то и пропустил в уроках.....Спасибо......

----------


## Pirs-1

> Здравствуйте  форумчане! Я "чайник" с нулевым стажем,поэтому прошу не судить строго мой вопрос, очень понравилась  *Ulead VideoStudio* скачал, установил, изучаю ,смотрю так же уроки от *Kliakca*,всё понятно, только не могу понять один момент, как  и какой эффект применить к изображению (фото),чтобы оно перемещалось слева направо, вверх или вниз и наоборот, приближалось и удалялось....,вобщем всё  как на демонстрационном видео *VO1* в программе,.... *где девушка за ноутом...*.Может конечно, я что то и пропустил в уроках.....Спасибо......


Разобрался сам........Думаю освою и дальше, самостоятельно.... Всем кто откликнулся , всё равно СПАСИБО....
 Тема нужная......,маленькая подсказка, часто многого стоит.....                    :018:

----------


## Pirs-1

Вот здесь видеоуроки по * Ulead Video Studio*  http://video-less.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=82
просто , наглядно, доступно......

 :040:

----------


## Лара62

Здравствуйте! Очень хочется скачать версию 11 или 11.5,но сколько не скачиваю, везде выходит файл повреждён.
  Если есть, подскажите пожалуйста ссылку, где можно скачать эту программу бесплатно.

----------


## Kliakca

> Здравствуйте! Очень хочется скачать версию 11 или 11.5,но сколько не скачиваю, везде выходит файл повреждён.
>   Если есть, подскажите пожалуйста ссылку, где можно скачать эту программу бесплатно.


*Цветик22*, Вот програмка - Ссылка на файл:	http://webfile.ru/5125627

----------


## Kliakca

> Продолжительность ролика получилась - около 8 минут, а вот размер  в сохраненном формате .mpg составляет 1,40 GB. Как с помощью программы можно сжать этот ролик до меньших размеров?


*overload*, Игарёша, спасибо большёе за подсказки.

*Сергиевская*, *если вы хотите сохранить размер экрана, уменьшить размер файла до 30-50 метров и почти не потерять качество, то воспользуйтесь маленькой програмкой Any.DVD.Converter.Pro и сохраните готовое видео в формате mp4 - 720р.
После установки:
1)Загружаем видео-файл.
2)Выбираем формат.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2322077.jpg[/IMG]

*3)Указываем куда сохранить.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2351772.jpg[/IMG]

*Можно сразу на Ютуб, но не рекомендую.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2336412.jpg[/IMG]

*Подводим итоги:*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2333340.jpg[/IMG]

*1)Загружаем файл для кодирования.
2-4)Выбераем кодек и формат.
3)Кодируем и получаем из 1.5 гига всего 50 метров качественного видео на весь экран.

Вот програмка - Ссылка на файл:  http://webfile.ru/5125647*

----------


## Kliakca

> Я "чайник",всё понятно, только не могу понять один момент, как  и какой эффект применить к изображению (фото),чтобы оно перемещалось слева направо, вверх или вниз и наоборот, приближалось и удалялось....


*Pirs-1*, *На первой странице всё подробно описано.
Вот этими стрелочками №1 и 2 задаём направление, когда вставляем видео во вторую строку.
Цифрой №3 вертим изображение.
Цифрой №4 проявляем на входе изображение и исчезаем на выходе.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2322079.jpg[/IMG]

*Когда вставляем изображение в первую строчку, то используем фильтры, перетащив мышкой на изображение.
Увеличиваем, растворяем, затуманиваем и так далее.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2344606.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ирина Матвейчук

Настюшка! Спасибо большое!!!буду пробовать!

----------


## Лара62

*Спасибо большое за ссылку на программу!*

----------


## Pirs-1

*Kliakca!*  Спасибо за отклик,многое о чём хочеться сказать и поделиться в теме, но это как нибудь позже,...а пока одна просьба помогите решить одну задачку....Задумка такая - летит стая голубей (полупрозрачное,видео),  на фоне её военная кинохроника (видео),бой и т.д. Как вот это всё совместить *два в одном* ( как в эффекте перехода,когда один сюжет идёт, а другой появляется и они идут одновременно в окне), и   всё это надо растянуть на  трёхминутный клип,*ЧЁ ТО* туплю.... Пока не получается...................
Вы уж извините, но мы ведь порой тоже ученики, как в школе, кто то ловит на лету,а кому то нужно долбить..........
И ещё одна просьбочка  воскресить  ссылочку на программу *http://webfile.ru/5125627* ,увы опоздал - поезд тю, тю.....У меня в программе отсутствует почему то *АНИМАЦИЯ и ДЕКОРАЦИЯ* - одни значки,которые никуда не вставляются..........И , очень бы хотелось в Ваших уроках посмотреть видеопримеры, к сожалению и тут тоже опоздал - видеофайлы начиная *со второй странички* практически все  *удалены пользователем*.............Спасибо за терпение........

Антон.           :Animals 007:

----------


## Pirs-1

Время и правда и лечит и учит !!!!!!!! Во всём разобрался самостоятельно,серый волк оказался не таким уж страшным.......
Всё равно всем СПАСИБО за отклик.........
 :Animals 007:

----------


## raduga2173

Большое спасибо за такую тему. Программа у меня давно, была куплена вместе с видеокамерой. Но она на английском, а для меня это непреодолимое препятствие. Благодаря Вашим урокам, я хоть знаю как переводятся кнопочки, и теперь методом "научного тыка" попытаюсь разобраться. :Smile3:

----------


## Kliakca

> очень бы хотелось посмотреть видеопримеры, к сожалению и тут тоже опоздал - видеофайлы начиная со второй странички практически все  удалены пользователем


Несколько клипов, сделанных в домашних условиях для форума.













Из последних реклам для форума.

----------


## olga_sem7

Вот програмка - Ссылка на файл:  http://webfile.ru/5125647[/B][/QUOTE]

Ccылочка не работает. если не трудно обновите её пожалуйста.

----------


## Kliakca

> Ccылочка не работает. если не трудно обновите её пожалуйста.


[IMG]http://*********net/1486219.jpg[/IMG]

*Скачать AnyDVT.rar*

----------


## olga_sem7

Настя, большое спасибо за ссылку на конвертор, она мне тоже пригодится. Но я просила обновить ссылочку на саму программу версию 11 или 11,5

----------


## Kliakca

> Но я просила обновить ссылочку на саму программу версию 11 или 11,5


*olga_sem7*, вы в сообщении просили файл с номером 5125647 - это конвертер.
Студию выкладывала под номером 5125627. Под рукой сейчас нет, если не к спеху, то по возможности отправлю в личку.

----------


## olga_sem7

> *olga_sem7*, вы в сообщении просили файл с номером 5125647 - это конвертер.
> Студию выкладывала под номером 5125627. Под рукой сейчас нет, если не к спеху, то по возможности отправлю в личку.


Буду ждать!!!

----------


## rbob

Для Kliakca:
Спасибо за тему!
Очень полезна и актуальна!
Желательно обновить (особенно ссылки) и продолжить...
Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Kliakca

> Желательно обновить (особенно ссылки)


*rbob*, смысл обновлять, если интернет першит ссылками на Юльку и конвертеры?




> и продолжить...


Основы работы я разложила, если есть дополнительные вопросы, то задавайте.
Отвечу подробно, по возможности, чем богата тем и .......

----------


## Ludik

Прошу вас, пожалуйста, подскажите, подходит программа  Ulead VideoStudio 11.5 Plus для платформы Windous 7? Если да. то помогите скачать, выставьте ссылочку. Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Kliakca

> Прошу вас, пожалуйста, подскажите, подходит программа  Ulead VideoStudio 11.5 Plus для платформы Windous 7?


Не вижу проблем. :Smile3: 



> Если да. то помогите скачать, выставьте ссылочку. Буду очень благодарна.


А погуглить???
==============================



> Что то не нашел ответ в теме....На второй дорожке можно растянуть любой
> материал по экрану, но опять же полосы, хоть и уже,может быть  исходный материал конвертировать в AVI или MPG 2 с каким нибудь другим разрешением ,но с каким????? , в общем пока ЧЁ ТО загадку не могу решить.......


Кому пояснения трудно даются, показываю наглядно как растягивать на весь экран, разрезать и накладывать фильтры.

----------


## Pirs-1

> Кому пояснения трудно даются, показываю наглядно как растягивать на весь экран, разрезать и накладывать фильтры.


Kliakca! Вот теперь всё ясно как в 1 классе....СПАСИБКИ.................... :Animals 007:

----------


## Shymar

Установил программу Any DVD Converter Professional, подскажите в какой формат лучше перекодировать VOB без потери качества.

----------


## Kliakca

> в какой формат лучше перекодировать VOB


Изменить Фильм.*VOB* на Фильм.*mpg* или переконвертировать в *mp4* 1280X720 HD

----------


## sofi stone

Очень полезная тема, спасибо.

----------


## марина С

очень прошу восстановить ссылку на программу VideoStudio 11.5.
перестанавливали систему на компе и программа, конечно, улетела в небытие.
а скачанные с ссылок в инете по поисковику почему-то не хотят устанавливаться.

----------


## oktana

Добрый вечер! Нужен совет: конечный результат презентации песни (набор слайдов, переходы, музыка) - 160МБ при длительности песни 3:21. Это нормально? Или можна конвертировать в меньший размер без потери качества? Подскажите, пожалуйста. Записываю в mpg, потом перевожу в avi (потому-что на работе допоторный dvd). Подскажите, как мне правильно записывать (по каким параметрам)?

----------


## overload

160 МБ при длительности песни 3:21 - это нормально.
Только информации мало. МПЕГ МПЕГу рознь (как и АВИ-АВИ). В какой MPEG выводите? В какой AVI потом переводите?
Если изначально выводите в MPEG-2, то смысла переводить потом в DV AVI - нет. Переводя MPEG-2 в DV AVI, вы качество никак не улучшаете, а вот размер файла - существенно увеличиваете.
Обычно современные системы легко справляются с просмотром как AVI, так и MPEG... зачем кодировать кодированное?

----------


## Гумочка

Добрый день, мне тоже нужна подсказка. Скачала себе *Ulead VideoStudio*, уже освоила первый урок *Kliakca* теперь осваиваю второй урок с футажами. Создавала футажи фоток, написано, что нужно сохранить их в отдельной папке. Ну я и сохраняла их как обычно ФАЙЛ - СОХРАНИТЬ КАК - и т.д. Когда все футажи были сделаны, собралась я продолжать урок... а папочка-то не загружается в редактор... Я чую, что не так их сохранила... но КАК надА???

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133987 -  вот ссылочка на интересующую меня страничку. Отзовитесь, пожалуйста!!! "Чайник" уже закипает.

----------


## oktana

> 160 МБ при длительности песни 3:21 - это нормально.
> Только информации мало. МПЕГ МПЕГу рознь (как и АВИ-АВИ). В какой MPEG выводите? В какой AVI потом переводите?
> Если изначально выводите в MPEG-2, то смысла переводить потом в DV AVI - нет. Переводя MPEG-2 в DV AVI, вы качество никак не улучшаете, а вот размер файла - существенно увеличиваете.
> Обычно современные системы легко справляются с просмотром как AVI, так и MPEG... зачем кодировать кодированное?


Спасибо большое за ответ и за обьяснение. Буду учиться.

----------


## Наталья Вишневая

Я тоже начинаю осваивать эту программу, спасибо всем организаторам и соавторам данной  темы.
*Острая*, ответа на ваш вопрос, у меня, к сожалению нет, т.к.  я тоже "чайник" мне вот еще эти уроки помогли, может найдете для себя что-то полезное http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/3948302/post183579931/

----------


## Гумочка

Ребята, освоила первые шаги в программе. Выставляю свою пробу. Чёрный экран мозолит глаза. Почему-то не получается растянуть фоновую картинку на весь кадр...
http://files.mail.ru/A6GRI7

----------


## Маслина

А продолжение уроков будет?

----------


## Syr

Возможно ли отцифровать видео с камеры, что бы сохранились дата и время в углу картинки?

----------


## Татьяна Бояраня

Пожалуйста, очень прошу, поделитесь ссылкой на программу Ulead VideoStudio 11.5 Plus

----------


## Маслина

не пробовали в интернете поискать, там полно ссылок

----------


## Виктор Мищенко

народ. а у меня с программой *Ulead VideoStudio 11 plus* после скачивания возникли проблемы при попытке установки; происходит какая-то неразбериха (странно, у меня попросили отправить "бесплатное" СМС за которое сняли 10 грн. со счёта, за ключ активации), я всё делаю по инструкции но когда только начинаю устанавливать нажимая Autorun.exe вмиг вылазит какое-то непонятное сообщение на английском языке типа "*File didn`t be found.*" и ничего не происходит, что делать не знаю... подскажите помогите пожалуйста. очень нужно!

----------


## Рыжикова

Если кому-то еще нужно, то я скачала программу с русификатором здесь http://programki.com.ua/multimedia/59-ulead.html Сейчас буду осваивать )))

----------

ZHANIK (02.09.2017)

----------


## Димитрий

товарищи, не пожалейте полторы штуки в рублях и купите пинакл.

----------


## Kliakca

Прошу извинить меня, но я больше не могу вам подсказывать. Много работ и забот. Надеюсь что опытные форумчане ответят вам на все вопросы и поделятся своим опытом.
Ещё раз извините.

----------


## Виктор Мищенко

> товарищи, не пожалейте полторы штуки в рублях и купите пинакл.


ага, ЩАС! умник какой! и так ели на хлеб хватает. у меня ВСЁ ПО на компе абсолютно бесплатное, и видеоредактор в том числе. посему я как малоимущий предпочитаю использовать бесплатно то что есть, и этот редактор *Юлед студио ни чем не хуже в общем дорогих* и немного морочных. я пользовался видеоредакторами с готовыми ключами платных лицензий но бесплатно, знаю о чём говорю. этот на сегодня один из лучших!  :Aga:  :Smile3:

----------


## NikaMora

Здравствуйте, у меня возникла такая проблема: Раньше, когда я редактировала видео, я могла одновременно смотреть нарезанные клипы и слушать аудио, которое я подставляю. Теперь, почему-то, я не могу редактировать нормально, получается либо слушать музыку, либо смотреть нарезанные клипы. А это очень усложняет жизнь. Хуже попадание видео под музыку. Помогите пожалуйста, что нужно сделать, чтобы все было как раньше?)

----------


## komi

Добрый день.Подскажите где можно скачать прогу, а то или № телефона просит или вирусы залазят.

----------


## Анна1981

очень нужно кто может мне нужно вставить фотов открывающийся занавес помогите срочно!!!https://youtu.be/vY562vW-EeU или сюда https://youtu.be/njRG16ZtE58 вот это фото

----------


## татуся

> ага, ЩАС! умник какой! и так ели на хлеб хватает. у меня ВСЁ ПО на компе абсолютно бесплатное, и видеоредактор в том числе. посему я как малоимущий предпочитаю использовать бесплатно то что есть, и этот редактор *Юлед студио ни чем не хуже в общем дорогих* и немного морочных. я пользовался видеоредакторами с готовыми ключами платных лицензий но бесплатно, знаю о чём говорю. этот на сегодня один из лучших!


Поделитесь бесплатными  ссылками с ключами,пожалуйста))))

----------


## Окся***

Можно вопросик - а программа Пинакл не хуже Юлед студио ? А то пользуюсь Пинакл и не знаю, может другая какая программа покруче и стоит переключиться на нее?

----------


## Kagalar

какая програмка подойдёт для "чайников", что бы было всё легко и просто в обучении??



Я думаю, в таком случае можно посмотреть обзор лучших утилит для обрезки и обработки видео!

----------


## elmira67

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! СКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА КАКОЙ ПРОГРАММОЙ ВОСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬСЯ ДЛЯ ТОГО, ЧТОБЫ ВСТАВИТЬ ЛИЦО ИЗ ФОТО В ВИДЕО.  В ИНТЕРНЕТЕ СМОТРЕЛА - ВСЕ ССЫЛАЮТСЯ НА ОДНУ И ТУ ЖЕ ПРОГРАММУ, НО ОНА К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ НЕ РАБОТАЕТ......

----------


## Юрий Финк

> ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! СКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА КАКОЙ ПРОГРАММОЙ ВОСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬСЯ ДЛЯ ТОГО, ЧТОБЫ ВСТАВИТЬ ЛИЦО ИЗ ФОТО В ВИДЕО.  В ИНТЕРНЕТЕ СМОТРЕЛА - ВСЕ ССЫЛАЮТСЯ НА ОДНУ И ТУ ЖЕ ПРОГРАММУ, НО ОНА К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ НЕ РАБОТАЕТ......


http://www.faceinhole.com/v2/home.asp
 Шуточный онлайн редактор  с готовыми шаблонами.

----------

Леди N (06.08.2017)

----------


## Masha387

А как все-таки убрать черный фон по краям фото, которые другого размера?

----------

